# Greetings from Poland



## Divico (Jan 25, 2017)

Hi,
My name is Michael and I'm from Germany. A couple of years ago I moved to Poland to study here.
I've gotten in touch with music pretty early by learning to play several instruments (unfortunately my skills suck until today :D), but it was not until I finished school, that my passion for music awoke. HZs music got me into the world of movie soundtracks and I started composing small pieces by myself. Maybe you would like to listen to some stuff I've made? I appreciate every bit of feedback I can get


----------



## Quodlibet (Jan 26, 2017)

Herzlich willkommen!

Btw there is a sub-forum "member´s compositions". 

http://vi-control.net/community/forums/members-compositions.18/


----------



## passsacaglia (Jan 26, 2017)

Herzlich willkommen Michael and Vitamy ! 
Great one! Ps what city are you in? Great choice, Poland is GREAT! 
Family from Schlesien/Silesia.


----------



## bryla (Jan 26, 2017)

Witam! Rodzina mieska w Krakowie


----------



## Divico (Jan 26, 2017)

passsacaglia said:


> Herzlich willkommen Michael and Vitamy !
> Great one! Ps what city are you in? Great choice, Poland is GREAT!
> Family from Schlesien/Silesia.


Thanks for the kind words . I'm living in Poznan.




bryla said:


> Witam! Rodzina mieska w Krakowie


A ty tez w polsce mieszkasz?




Quodlibet said:


> Herzlich willkommen!
> 
> Btw there is a sub-forum "member´s compositions". .


Thanks for the info. Posted my track in there


----------



## bryla (Jan 26, 2017)

Unfortunately not! My parents moved to Denmark before I was born. I visit Poland occasionally though. Thinking about going to the FMF.


----------



## Divico (Jan 26, 2017)

If I will have some spare time I will go there too. Maybe we will meet there


----------

